# My dog violently attacked at dog park tonight



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Well tonight honestly ranks up there in one of the most miserable nights in my life. First and foremost, Diva is fine(well she will be), but I experienced something horrible tonight.

Diva is a 3 1/2 year old smaller (35lbs) female shar-pei, she is very social, goes to the dog park a lot and hikes on a busy trail with other dogs and people, is great with kids and I have even considered doing social work with her working with abused children.

It was a great start to a weekend, I was in my end of town late afternoon so I took Diva back up to work, the ladies at the office were oohing and aahing at her and I was excited to take her by the dog park on the way home. The same dog park Diva has been going to since she was 6 months old but we walked in and trouble found us within a minute. You see, Diva typically stays pretty close to me and gets really excited at first, she runs about ten feet in front of me and turns around jumping up and down showing her excitement. Well for whatever reason, a group of dogs saw her and I and made their way by us. I got a little nervous with Diva's tail pointing straight down and thought something wasn't right. I picked her up from the group of 3-4 dogs and walked about 5 more steps before pushing a few dogs away and setting her back down to run away from the crowd. In that instance a brown pitbull lunged at her and attacked my helpless dog. Diva fought back in defense and the two dogs had ther jaws interlocked. 

I immediately of course took defense and started pulling and punching the pitbull with no success of seperating them while the owner of the pitbull shouted commands and his dog ignored all of them as he pulled at it's jaw. I saw poor little Diva's eye and snout completely in this dogs mouth, then she got free for a second before the pitbull got her entire back leg in his mouth. At this point I was grabbing this dog by the neck and stomping the heel of my shoe into it's ribs with no success of him letting go as a squealing Diva could not get away. As soon at it released it's grip I had the dog by the collar as Diva sprinted across the dog park and sat by the door. The owner grabbed his dog as bystanders all grabbed their dogs. A few commented to me as I was running through the crowd the "If you fight you leave" while others said "Your poor dog, that pitbull totally attacked her for no reason" When I reached Diva she had blood coming from her eye and her entire snout was bloody as were her legs. 

I put her in my truck while she bled profusely and turned to get this guy's information and dog tags. It was so scary for those around that one guy had called the police and everyone was securing their dogs. The owner was in an arguement with the one guy who decided to call the police while everyone was asking me how Diva was. I was told this was the second dog the pitbull attacked but the first attack was much less (the owner later denied this on the phone). My response was that she was going to need medical help, to what extent I did not know. I took the owner's name, license plate number and dog tag ID number and got on my way. While en route to the vet I called Scottsdale Police to list my name as the victim in this case and got the case number. I didn't want to make it look like I was running from the scene and understood 2 officers were on site. I didn't know this would be common practice to invovle the police, but the locals at the park all suggested this. I later found out the owner of the pitbull left the park before police arrived.

Diva has several small marks on her face and shoulders, a deep 1" gash on her left front leg that required 4 staples and a 3" gash that was very deep on her back leg that required 11 staples. This was horrifying, we literally were there for less than one minute and I now spent $450 at the emergency animal hospital.

I called the guy up while Diva was receiving treatment. My estimate from the doctor was $440-730 depending on how many stiches, drains and drugs Diva would require. It's nearly bringing tears to my eyes to tell you at 1:45 in the morning I have watched this poor dog lay here crying and wimpering all night since we got home, she slept for about an hour then woke up again in pain where I gave her more medicine.

I did follow up again with the police and they said the next course of action is to call animal control. I called the owner and I was acting civil but stern with my disappointment in his dog. He was sympathetic and concerned with Diva's condition but I will say he decided to play Mr. Tough Guy with me when I apparently showed attitude. I simply asked what responsibility he planned on taking in this matter when I told him my vet bill estimate. I got the "I've called my lawyer friends and I don't owe you anything so don't cop and attitude with me." That was fine, I calmly told him that I wasn't here to argue and be a tough guy on the phone, I just wanted to see what he was doing to take responsibility for his actions. The police informed me that an "incedent report" is still open but nothing is on file since we both left the scene. I was told that the next move would be to call "Animal Control" since I took the ID number from the county off his dog's tag.


Lucky for me, I also grabbed the number of one witness and others are regulars at the park will help me on this. The guy said he was a college student and wouldn't have money to pay for this and this behavior was completely random from his dog. I guess the pitbull was 2-3 years old, has never been in a fight and has been around children and was usually well behaved but he has only had the dog for less than one year. I told him his dog was fighting to kill and that is unacceptable at a local dog park. When I told him I was striking his dog with all my force (I'm 6'4" 210lbs and in shape) and kicking it in the ribs to try to free my dogs leg from it's mouth the dog showed no sign of giving up. The guy had the nerve to say "Yeah, I didn't get pissed at you given the circumstances, but that's not how you break up a pitbull fight, you need to grab them by the jaw and release it." I'm sorry, but if this guy knows enough how to break up pitbull fights then I'm having a hard time believing that he never has had an issue with this dog.

There are so many things in this world to be thankful for and so many other people who need hope and prayers, but I will tell you, seeing my poor dog suffering like she is really is sad.

So am I totally stuck with my own Vet bill after this? It wasn't a fight, it wasn't playing gone bad, my dog was viciously attacked and the owner did hot have control of his dog. I was in the dog park for less than one minute and I have at least one witness I talked to later on the phone who said he would testify saying that dog completely went after Diva. It's the money, but then it's way more than that. My poor dog has been laying in bed crying like I've never seen her before. The 3" cut on her back leg is so sad looking, it's more than a fight in my opinion, it's at the point of a malicious act.

Thanks for listening, it feels good to get this off my chest.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm sorry your dog was attacked, and I hope she'll be okay, but stories like these are exactly why I won't risk taking my dogs to dog parks. Most people won't believe, can't see or don't care that their dog has it in them to cause a problem even when it's obvious that they do, and when something happens, many people aren't able to get control over their dog or be realistic about what happened. Of course, even the friendliest dogs won't like every dog or every person they meet, and even the most aware owners aren't always able to step in before it's too late. As you experienced, "voice control" (or any control, for that matter) tends to go away once a dog is over threshold...

http://www.scottsdaleaz.gov/Parks/OffLeashAreas

There's a link to the Scottsdale Dog Parks Rules. It really doesn't say what you can expect after an attack, though I'm sure the Maricopa Animal Care & Control will fill you in when you call. It takes two to tango, so I would think you also have to take some responsibility for accepting the risk of entering the park with your dog, as is stated in the rules.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sorry for what happened to you furbaby.......I have never been to a dog park, and they opened a new one not far from here, I think it was last year......it is stories like these that scare me to death......Wishing you the best!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

You can take the guy to small claims court and see what happens. I would imagine you'd get something...esp if you can prove his dog has a bite history. There is a certain amount of "known risk" going to a dog park where unfamiliar dogs are off leash together, so I'm not sure you'd get all of the vet bill paid for. Maybe...probably. As a dog owner, I think you *should*, but the law doesn't always work the way we think it should. And then, there's the matter of collecting any judgement.

DEFFINITELY follow up with animal control, otherwise this guy might get away with owning a dog-aggressive dog and the next time it attacks it could be fatal. Be prepared that the outcome may be the dog being euthanized. And, the idiot owner will probably just get another dog.

I'm sorry your girl was hurt. Dog fights are scary and happen so quickly. My dogs are well behaved, but we don't go to dog parks because all the other dogs that might be there. Not with my thin skinned dogs. No way, never. We have greyhound playgroup once a week and that's fine for our crew.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Actually most responsible pit owners know how to break up pit bull fights. it comes with the territory of being a responsible pit bull owner. 

www.pbrc.net take a look at that website if you don't believe me.

his mistake was taking an older pit bull to the dog park in the first place. 

and if you both left the scene depending on your local laws you may not be able to do anything.

if you call animal control the pit bulll will be put down without any chance at behavioral modification I have zero doubts about that.



Punching an attacking dog of any breed will get you nowhere. The aggressor needs to be pried off and dragged away and tied down.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> if you call animal control the pit bulll will be put down without any chance at behavioral modification I have zero doubts about that.


Which, sad as it is, may not be a bad thing if the owner is not responsible (which it sounds like he's not). I'd rather that dog be put down than another innocent dog be attacked or killed. It has nothing to do with breed or whether or not the dog can be rehabilitated (I think almost all dogs can be), but about whether or not the owner is responsible enough to control the dog or willing to keep the public safe from the dog.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> Which, sad as it is, may not be a bad thing if the owner is not responsible (which it sounds like he's not). I'd rather that dog be put down than another innocent dog be attacked or killed. It has nothing to do with breed or whether or not the dog can be rehabilitated (I think almost all dogs can be), but about whether or not the owner is responsible enough to control the dog or willing to keep the public safe from the dog.


it sounds like the owner was trying to be responsible, made a mistake and got in over his head. the guy actually talked to the op instead of just disappearing. 

call me wistful or whatever but honestly I really wish they wouldn't do that. I wish they could just take the dog and hand him over to a competent rescue. 

We weren't there and Im not judging anyone for feeling the way they do I just feel like there may be more to this than meets the eye....like I said...we weren't there...

I will just leave it at that.

actually one last thing...

OP

I don't think you would be wrong in calling AC at all. 

Just consider something though. Consider contacting a Pit Bull Rescue n your area and asking them to talk to the guy. To teach him how to responsibly handle his dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dan Lee I am so sorry for your dog. I hate it when things like that happen. I had a similar experience when my dog was attacked at a dog park by a Golden Retriever. The owner actually laughed at me when I was yelling at him to get his dog. He said my dog was a wimp. I have never been back to a dog park after that. I just don't want my dogs to get hurt and owning the breed I do, I know people would automatically think it was my dogs that cause the issue even when it was not. Luckily for me, there are other options for me to run my dogs off leash with other dogs that I feel safer around (they have responsible owners and are very social dogs) The worst thing about something like this happening is that your once very very social dog can become a little defensive to other dogs once something like this happens. My one girl was attacked on two different occasions by different dogs. Neither time did she defend herself but after that when she would see a dog acting aggressively or out of control her hackles would fly up and she would growl. A lot of people don't think about the psychological damage of an attack but there definitely is for the dog. I think we tend to get a little jumpy as well and no doubt that passes on to our dogs. I hope your baby heals quickly and fully and she takes no bad feelings along with her. 
As far as how to handle that owner, I do have concerns that he will again go back to the dog park and his dog will again attack. I hope he has learned but his unwillingness to do more about the vet bills sort of suggests he is not taking the blame. I agree with Grey that it might be best in this case if the dog were PTS. I also understand Zim's feelings. It stinks because in a home with a super responsible owner the dog would probably be perfectly safe. It is just another sad story.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words. Diva slept through the night and is wearing the miserable lamp shade but I can already see progress on her wounds.

I'm new to this forum, but well aware of different opinions expressed online and I do agree, there is my side, their side and what really happened. I wanted to share this story looking for advice and anything I should do in this case. If anything it will make people realize what they do risk. I totally understand that I take a risk when I go to a dog park and I know that the intentions are to socialize and excersize your dogs together. I have seen other scuffles break out and even laughed seeing a few goldens and boxers rough playing. I have met several pet owners here and shared good stories about our dogs as well.

Will I say my dog was an instigator...absolutely not by personality (there was just something about her that dog liked or didn't like), but she was involved and it was in inherit risk and I know these things can happen. Owning a shar-pei I have seen people pull their children behind them saying "be careful, those dogs can be mean" when we go for a walk and I have greeted them and informed them Diva is a friendly dog saying she was not a risk factor. So my background typically hasn't been hating pitbulls due to the fact that my breed carries a bit of a reputation as well. 


Response to a few comments-

I do know there is a risk at going to these places...and I was there for 45 seconds to 1 minute when this happened. That's the truth.

The point made about the dog owner knowing how to release a jaw makes plenty of sense. I've learned more about dog eye entropian now that I'm a shar-pei owner than I ever thought I would need to know. He honestly did have compassion and felt bad..it just came with a side of attitude that I didn't need to deal with. 

I left the scene because my dog needed immediate attention. The front seat of my truck is covered in blood, I did fear there could have been a life threatening injury with the amount of blood on my dog. I called Scottsdale PD and gave my information asking for an officer to call me or visit me.


The owner of the other dog knew police had been dispatched and later told me on the phone that he left because he was getting harassed by several others at the dog park.

I'm sorry for my actions of punching the dog in the ribs and attempting to choke it out to free my dog. The pitbull had her in a very voilent grip around her entire head and tried to shake his neck. my instinct said that this was a move to fight to kill. I did what I had to do to fight the battle together with my dog by pinning the pitbull to the ground where I felt he had less chance to continue fighting. I knew the risk and was totally expecting cuts and bites myself and in all honesty, would rather be healing myself with stitches if I could take them off my dog. This wasn't a few seconds, this went on for a good 20-30 seconds with several different attempts to release the bite. I was in fight/flight mode as much as my dog. When I seperated the two, I pinned the pitbull while my dog ran completely across the dog park. 

Will putting his dog down make my dog any better. NO. Not in the least bit, I would hate to see that. This dog may be a great house mate and I can tell you Diva has changed my life as she is my first pet. I wouldn't want to take that away from him.

Would I like to see my vet bills covered...of course. Do I think it will happen...I'm thinking I would just be paying money for small claims court that will never be recovered as well as his the vet bills. I should probably quit when I'm ahead. Paying my vet bills would be a lesson to him to make sure this would be avoided in the future. He said he was a student with no money, in the event that Diva fought back and did damage to his dog out of necessity he would have to pay to have his dog attended. 

I am fortunate enough to be able to afford this in this tough economy. It is just a hard situation to deal with.

Pictures speak 1000 words, I am going to share some from last night. IF THESE ARE TOO GRUSOME I RESPECT MODERATOR REMOVAL.



this is Diva











This is after we got home from the vet, she is very drugged up in these photos.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh dear, poor Diva!
Terribly sorry, I hope she heals up quickly.
I hope the best for your both.

I am no lawyer, but I do believe that you will not have much help with those vet bills. In my local park, there is a sign that says "Enter at your own risk", which I would assume means you are taking a chance and have to deal with whatever happens on your own.

I wish Diva a speedy recovery.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Poor puppy....I'm sorry you and your pup had to go though this......I also stay away from dogs parks...I used to go all the time w/my small dogs...till I just got fed up w/stupid people(there were a lot of nice people too)....I would definitely document everything that has taken place and speak to an attorney and get some legal advice...but with most things taking someone to court can be a long and expensive process


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow what a horrific experience for you and your dog . I have driven by the dog park here a few times but have decided not to participate in that scene. People scratch their heads and throw their arms up wondering why these pit bull bans are spreading across the country . Like I said in another post recently , bad owners are at fault with that breed and those bans are inevitable . Like it or not its going to happen. Wishing your poochie a fast and speedy recovery !


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

wow, i'm really sad for both you and your dog. 


gl in the healing process.

i took bismarck to a local dog park, pretty big one, where all we did when we got there was to play ball. that's all he really cared about. playing ball. he ignored other dogs (for the most part), occasionally when resting, he'd sniff a dog, but nothing much.
One day, we go into the park, and this akita was pretty aggresive even before i got him inside. We enter the park, unleashed as you're supposed to do, and the akita instantly rushes bismarck, growling and whatnot. Bismarck ignored him, and just looked at me to play ball. After 3 fetch's, and the dog constantly harrassing biz, biting on him the entire way, I looked around for the owner. I called biz to me, and had him sit, and i told the guy i was getting sick of his dog harrassing mine, and for him to take his dog elsewhere. He said ok, went to get his dog, and basically they played ring-around-the-rosey. he couldn't get his dog, had zero control over it. I finally reached out with my other hand, grabbed his dog so he could finally take it to another place in the park. 
he then had the F'ing nerve to say, "if your dog doesn't know how to play at a dog park, you shouldn't bring it"

i was soooo close to snapping right there, it took everything i had to walk away and not beat the living "you know what" out of him for saying something that stupid.

anyway... best of luck to you both!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Next time you go to the dog park (if you decide to again) bring a large towel with you and carry it on your shoulder. When and if a dog attacks, take the towel and throw it over the offending dog. If the dog can't see he can't attack.

Being that your dog is 35 pounds or less the dog should be on the side for smaller dogs if the dog park that you went to has one. If it does not then you should advocate that they have a side for smaller dogs.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't think most Pit Bulls or other sorts of dogs who are serious about attacking or close to it will stop on account of a towel.

To the OP: Diva is beautiful! Perhaps after she heals you can get involved with a local dog sport group instead of taking her back to the dog park. There are many opportunities for both of you to have fun socializing and exercising safely in the Phoenix area.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Lolas_Dad said:


> Being that your dog is 35 pounds or less the dog should be on the side for smaller dogs if the dog park that you went to has one. If it does not then you should advocate that they have a side for smaller dogs.


At our park the split is 30, so Diva would have to go on the big side here.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I am so sorry that this happened. For you, and Diva. She is a beautiful girl and her injuries made my stomach turn, poor poor baby....  I hope she heals quickly with minimal scarring (physical or mental).

I also am not a fan of the dog parks. I have a goofy Boxer dog and as most people know, Boxers REALLY like to play and wrestle and are very vocal, and not all dogs like that, so the dog park is not the best place for Cooper. Things can get out of hand very fast with a dog that does not like to be swatted at by a silly Boxer.. We have play dates with friends who have dogs that we know and that like to wrassle around on the ground and bark and bounce and play bow and box like Cooper does. Dog parks can be great for some people and their dogs, but to me it is not so much a matter of IF something bad will happen there, but rather a matter of WHEN. Just a little too risky for my liking...

Again, I am very sorry this happened.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think most Pit Bulls or other sorts of dogs who are serious about attacking or close to it will stop on account of a towel.


Have you ever tried it to know it will not work or is that just an opinion you have?.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the way to break a pits hold is to carry a breakstick. I advocate anyone who is concerned about pit bulls...their own pit or others pits...to carry them

its a stout stick planed to an angle. you straddle the attacking dog, get a firm grip on the neck, insert the planed end of the breakstick into the gap in the dog's teeth and twist it. the second you twist you pull back on the dog. it helps to carry a spare leash to clip like a slip lead around the dogs neck and wrap around the muzzle. 

Fight or flight mode doesn't help. Stay calm as possible aand move quickly and with purpose.

I work with rescued pit bulls. Im a very tiny girl and have broken up a fair number of pit on pit fights. Its not hard as long as you do not panic. The thing you must remember about these dogs is that they were bred to grip and hold. its part of the legacy of their bulldog heritage. it doesn't mean the dog was trying to kill your dog. it was just fighting in the manner that pit bulls fight as well as play. 


to the op for future reference.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I am so sorry that this happened to your poor Diva!!

I agree to DEFINITELY call animal control. If the pit bull is PTS, well then it may be for the best in this case.

If that were my dog, I'd be beside myself. I am so sorry you had to go thru all of this, and poor Diva as well. For me, I would be calling animal control, and I'd keep up with the police as well, and try to get anything I can done, including having that pit bull taken away from its owner (especially with a previous bite attack). It's owner is obviously an idiot, or extremely unknowledgeable to bring a pit bull with aggression to a dog park, especially with the dog having attacked before.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Dan Lee, i am sorry that this happened to such a beautiful, sweet looking girl....i would try to pursue this as much as you can, if you can, as sometimes it's what people need for that wake up call....one thing that i have done in the past when any of my dogs had been attacked is make sure that everyone in the park knows about it from then on (raise a stink then, and if i saw the person there again, let everyone know what the dog did and to be cautious around it)....it has eliminated 2 that i know of from the park by doing this (i don't usually go any more, i use the dog club)

you said that, if Diva had fought back and caused any damage he'd have that bill to pay....i doubt that the dog would have even seen a vet for something like that....for one, to many repercussions (dog fight)....for 2 he's a college kid....


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd hate to see the other dog put to sleep just because his owner is a dingbat...I wish there was a way that AC could take the dog away from him w/out putting him down....there is no reason to put down a dog just for being DA...sad sad situation


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

So sorry this happened to Diva... Poor gal! You were really brave to defend/rescue her! Whether it's about money or not, please don't give up this battle easily. That other owner and dog needs serious discipline, otherwise, who knows if the next victim will be a dog or human. Diva, get well soon!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

mellotune said:


> So sorry this happened to Diva... Poor gal! You were really brave to defend/rescue her! Whether it's about money or not, please don't give up this battle easily. That other dog needs serious discipline, otherwise, who knows if the next victim will be a dog or human. Diva, get well soon!


I think its the idiot owner that needs the discipline..IMO


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Dan:

I am so sorry that Diva had to go through this. Unfortunately, many people do not take responsibility for their dog's actions. My DP has a size limit of 20# for the small side (which IMHO should be 30) so Diva would have been on the big side here as well. Hopefully, you will be able to get enough witnesses (which I'm sure you will; the regulars at my DP are like family when it comes to our dogs) and the cops will understand why you had to leave. Show them the vet bill and pictures of your dog's injuries. I love my DP and so do my dogs. But I know where Butch and Roxxy are at all times. Some dogs are just not meant to be at parks. I love the comment many owners say "oh but my [insert big dog breed] gets along with my [friends, family's] little dog" which doesn't mean squat with strange dogs.

Best of luck to you. And let us know how Diva does. DF is a HUGE family and everyone will listen. Sorry you had to start off with such a story but I'm sure Diva will give you better stories and lots of pictures to share with us.

Give Diva a big {{{{{{HUG}}}}} from me and my crew.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

mellotune said:


> So sorry this happened to Diva... Poor gal! You were really brave to defend/rescue her! Whether it's about money or not, please don't give up this battle easily. That other dog needs serious discipline, otherwise, who knows if the next victim will be a dog or human. Diva, get well soon!


ok numero uno

dog aggression has nothing to do with HA. the two are separate and distinct NON LINKED behavioral conditions.

Numero Dos

the DOG does not need discipline. The DOG needs a compassionate and capable handler to desensitize him to being around other canines.

The OWNER needs to be disciplined. Because it was the OWNERS EFF UP!!!

GAGH!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

pugmom said:


> I'd hate to see the other dog put to sleep just because his owner is a dingbat...I wish there was a way that AC could take the dog away from him w/out putting him down....there is no reason to put down a dog just for being DA...sad sad situation


And I agree with Pugmom...the dog should not be PTS because the owner cannot (or will not) take control of his dog. DA does not mean HA, nor does it mean the dog should be PTS. It just needs training. Surely someone else would be a betters solution for all concerned.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

pugmom said:


> I think its the idiot owner that needs the discipline..IMO


Agree... Agree... Edited my original post, what I was trying to say was someone needs to discipline the owner to discipline the dog...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mellotune.

Discipline only makes those types of behaviors escalate. the dog does NOT need discipline. the dog needs careful desensitization and compassionate GENTLE handling.


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

Diva is a beautiful little girl, I hope she heals soon.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm very sorry for what you and your girl went through. 

I don't go to dog parks. People take the risk with their dogs and they have that option. I don't feel it is the owners fault if their dog is attacked but at the same time they put their dog in the possible situation. 

The fault does lie with the other owner. 
A. Dog should have never been at the dog park. None of this would have ever happened 
B. If they had a breaking stick like they should then most of this wouldn't have happened. There might be some damage but not that extensive. The hold would have been broken quickly and before much could have been done. 

Then they do not want to pay vet bills caused by their irresponsibility. They are right about kicking the dog. I read that and was thinking, that won't solve anything and possible make it worse by making the dog fight harder. I know I wouldn't want that for my dog because they are the ones taking the damage from the other dog. Yet then to hear this person knows how to stop the attack and just stood by yelling at the dog? Not to mention they never did that before BS. They are 2-3yrs which means they are maturing and more likely to get into a fight then when they were younger. Some younger dogs might also get into fights but the risk is much greater for an older dog. The point of never trusting a Pit Bull not to fight means just that. Not don't only if they have fought before or if they are already dog aggressive. They did not even have a plan just in case obviously. Then the dog is around children, who gives a whoopti do. HA and DA/animal aggression are different things. Some fighting dogs were around kids nearly everyday of their lives, happily playing with them. Let them fight with another dog and that is a totally different story. Just because a dog is good with kids/people doesn't mean it is good with dogs or other animals. Just the same if they are not good with people or HA doesn't mean that they are animal or DA. 

I wouldn't automatically assume the dog will be PTS. You would have to find out the laws in your area. Laws vary so much. In some places a dog that bites a human will be PTS. In other places they get "1 free bite" and if they bite again they are put down. Although sometimes with the free bite there are restrictions of how they must be kept. In some of those same places if the dog attacks another dog nothing happens. Except a 10 day quarantine or something. Other then that the dog is free. In some places it is true if they attack another dog (or domestic animal) they must be PTS. It all depends, even in some where they have to be PTS there is also the option of rehoming them outside of city limits or to someone living in another town or county although there is a time limit to do this. 

I'm not sure what you can do. I hope for Diva to make a good full recovery. You could do the small claims court, you could have a case with witnesses. Just to get the vet bills covered. If you did that it also doesn't mean you have to involve authorities and have his dog PTS. I sure hope this dude learned his lesson though. Its always a shame when an ignorant owner has to learn at the expense of another owner's dog. 



Lolas_Dad said:


> Have you ever tried it to know it will not work or is that just an opinion you have?.


Considering a Pit Bull will fight blind I'm not sure why a towel is going to make them break their hold. After they attack it isn't as if they are just going to let go because they have a towel on their head. After an attack you are SOL if you've nothing to stop it with. Unless you know something I don't, then please fill me in?

Have you ever tried it to prove this is going to work? It is very unsound advise (as far as Pits are concerned). 

If a blind Pit Bull will fight one with a silly towel over its head isn't going to stop. 
If a Pit Bull will fight after having its eyes punctured and full of blood, maybe even going to loose an eye a towel is no deterrent. 
If a Pit Bull will continue to fight after being maced why will a towel work? 

There is always a chance if any of these things happened the Pit might stop, but then the towel is the least likely I'd think and why risk the wasted time. In a serious fight time can be very precious. 

If you'd like I would gladly do an experiment. It will be with a springpole however, not fighting dogs. 

Its not an opinion, its based on knowledge and experience.

In your opinion it works because?



mellotune said:


> So sorry this happened to Diva... Poor gal! You were really brave to defend/rescue her! Whether it's about money or not, please don't give up this battle easily. That other owner and dog needs serious discipline, otherwise, who knows if the next victim will be a dog or human. Diva, get well soon!


LOL Right, right.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Guys, thanks again for your compassion, I've been a member of other forums, I've just never thought about joining a forum on account of Diva.

Reading a few more replies and gathering more information I will tell you the following

1) the other dog's owner was right there with me trying to seperate the fight. I suspect he was the one that freed the dog's jaw, but my hands were on the pit bull. As for the record of the dog being in another fight, the owner denies this and said he may have snipped at a smaller dog but no more than the other dogs in the park were agressively playing.

2) I have had 2 conversations with the owner on the phone, we are civil but not resolving much. He has provided me his dogs rabies shots records so I'm happy to see that and have more information about his dog.

3) He has requested that all communication now be done via e-mail for records of our discussion. He has blanked out his last name and address on the records provided however I already have this information based off evidence I took at the park I wrote as many notes as I could, took down licesne plates, dog tag ID numbers and his first and last name. He has a unique name and a photo record with all address information showed up on a google search.

4) He has now indicated that he wants Diva's vet records as well as his dog has a couple marks on his nose and discharge from the eye. He also mentioned that he is so upset at how one-sided the dog park people were acting. Apparently his girlfriend's hand was bit during the breaking up of this. (No indication if it was from the other dog or Diva)

4) I have not indicated if I wanted to press charges or asked for any money at this point yet.

5) I followed the rules of the park and contacted "Animal Control" and discussed the story. The will be taking a report shortly.

http://www.scottsdaleaz.gov/Parks/OffLeashAreas/

I am happy to hearing from you guys, Diva is doing great today. She hates the lampshade and takes some time to get that back leg moving after it sits for a while but I'm happy she is resting and recovering peacefully. She still greets visitors at the door with her tail wagging.


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

outstanding! glad to hear she's still happy

i wouldn't discuss any type of payment/compensation till after you meet animal control.

if it were me, i'd go back to the dog park, and see if you recognize anyone that was there, that saw it happen. i'd ask them for a statement on what they saw, plus if they'd seen the previous attack.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

That's terrible! Please keep us updated. I'm anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

No where in the rules did I see that the dogs must be spayed or neutered. It only mentioned any female dogs in heat not allowed in the dog exercise area.

It did mention about certain sections being closed for maintenance. Are the areas that are open divided by size or weight of the dogs?. The dog parks here have two sections. One is for 35 pound and under. The other is for any size and weight dog. It also requires all dogs to be spayed or neutered. I actually had one dog and his owner removed for his dog not being neutered. His dog was running around like a wild horse (great dane) and he had no control over the dog at all. My dog was on the small side so his dog had no effect on my dog at all but I was concerned about the other dogs on the other side.

Occasionally I will bring Lola on the any size dog side but before I do I see what other dogs are there and how they are before doing so. At the same time I am also looking to see what dogs are entering and how they are actiong. If I see a potential problem I remove Lola right away.

I live across the street from the beach and a park. This particular park dogs are allowed but must be on leash. Today I had Lola on a 20 foot training leash. There was a guy with a pit bull who was off leash. The PB came up to Lola and wanted to play with her. I had no problem with his dog except the fact that he was off leash wanting to play with Lola. Lola did not seem to mind either. She did not bark at the PB at all and was not afraid of him.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Lolas_Dad said:


> No where in the rules did I see that the dogs must be spayed or neutered. It only mentioned any female dogs in heat not allowed in the dog exercise area.



Thanks for looking at the rules. Not sure if that is common practice to only allow fixed dogs or if somewhere in my story indicates any variation. I have learned the pitbull is also female, both dogs were fixed.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

MyRescueCrew said:


> I am so sorry that this happened to your poor Diva!!
> 
> I agree to DEFINITELY call animal control. If the pit bull is PTS, well then it may be for the best in this case.
> 
> ...


Why should the Pit Bull be PTS, for doing what comes naturally to Pit Bulls? Pit Bulls naturally have some degree of dog aggression. And dog aggression DOES NOT "transfer" to human aggression. Most, if not all, pit bulls are reactive to other dogs. Responsible owners make sure that it is managed.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

HersheyBear said:


> Why should the Pit Bull be PTS, for doing what comes naturally to Pit Bulls? Pit Bulls naturally have some degree of dog aggression. And dog aggression DOES NOT "transfer" to human aggression. Most, if not all, pit bulls are reactive to other dogs. Responsible owners make sure that it is managed.


Oooh, I see a response coming from Spicey and several other PB owners. I am not a big fan of PB's (not a big fan of Rotties, Dobies and others but I know some that I like) but I don't think you should make a blanket statement such as this. If it so, you would have to make the statement that "all toy dogs are ankle biters" and that is not true.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

> Most, if not all, pit bulls are reactive to other dogs.


OMG. *Snort*

Hate to tell you, but not ALL pit bulls are dog reactive. Oh my freaking gosh. That's the most ridiculous blanket statement I think I've seen in a while.

Yes, SOME have DA because of the breed that they are, and the fact that it's been bred into them. But to say ALL pit bulls are dog reactive is just absurd.

That's like saying ALL chihuahua's are ankle biters, ALL rat terriers are yappy, ALL beagles are lazy... good grief.

Pugmom better hide her boston terrier, and I better hide my chihuahua, because I'm assuming they may be eaten by our big bad dog reactive pit bulls any second now.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Guys, joining this forum has been a real uplifting experience. Diva is resting comfortably but that is typical for how she spends her days, in the bed.
I hope you all feel I am a fair individual, although I'm angry and have had 2 conversations with the other owner that were pretty constructive with a few opionated moments. He did promptly send me the documentation I requested about his dogs rabies shots and requested that I keep all further communication to email to keep record. He also requested Diva's rabies records as his dog was cut as well.



Thanks to your support I feel for all parties invovled. This is really how I feel. I don't want to sue somebody just because. I really don't want to have any expenses but I know that isn't an option. Plus there is more than money out there that was lost last night. I am going to share the email I sent the other owner just because some opinions stated on here are on track of what I want and others aren't in the direction that my mind works. 



Thanks ***** for promptly sending this information to me, I do not have a scanner acessable but I can supply this information on Monday. Diva's rabies shot is good until November of 2009.

If your girlfriend was bit by the dog you really should contact animal control.

I will be honest, I do not consider this a dog fight, I consider this an attack. I am sorry to say this, but that is what happened accident or not. 

I'm curious if you plan on offering any money to cover my vet bills. 

As of right now, last nights trip was $422. Diva is supposed to see our regular vet again in 3 days and then again in 12 days to get her staples removed. In the meantime she is wearing her e-collar and taking anti-boitics and pain medicine. She has a very hard time putting weight on her rear leg when she gets up and walks. Also, the vet noticed she was senstive on her front leg and the extent of the damage was as much as checking to see if the bone was broken from the bite.

I expect this to cost me in the neighborhood of $650 based off what my usual vet vistis cost me. 


I am fine with only discussing this matter with you on email. If you would rather I take this to a civil court and not bother you with emails I will oblige or I will work this out as long as you cooperate with me. I do appreciate your concern and understand you are frustrated and confused with your dog's behavior. I am a very constructive person when delt with professionally. I will not attach my emotions to my financial losses I am hoping you will assist me with what you feel is appropriate.

It is very difficult to put myself in your shoes in this situation. I have never ever seen anything near that type of an attitude with any dog in my life. I do want to share that professionals are telling me Diva's injuries are very serious and the dog that did that is dangerous. I know how great of a companion Diva is to me and I would hate to take that away from you if your dog treats you anything like Diva treats me. Please, I will say again PLEASE do not take this dog around other dogs until you have her professionally examined by a behavior specialist. I have done plenty of research in the last 24 hours and have learned that behavior around people including children is completely different than behavior around other dogs. She may be a great house dog and never have a problem again but social interaction with strange dogs may not be an option. 

I will tell you I also fear how Diva will be after this, again I have done some research and don't know how she will intereact with other dogs or will be fearful for the rest of her life. Diva was raised with another dog around for the first year and a half of her life. I have several friends that bring their dogs to my place regularly and we have been visiting the dog park for 3 years. Please realize that last's nights events may change everything this dog is used to in life. While healing, Diva will not see any other dogs, however I can tell you that a few visitors have stopped by and Diva makes it to her feet and greets them with a tail wagging.

It is my civil duty as an dog owner and as Diva's master that I needed to share this information with you. I have no hatred for you, but you need to be exposed to the damage caused by your dog. I apologize if you have already conducted similar research and I do empathize with your situation. Please get professional answers about what happened and let me know if you plan to help me through this.

For your records, here is Diva and here is Diva after the attack. Very sad, but you need to see these to understand the extent of the damage that your dog is capable of.


Regards,
Dan

thanks again for all your kind words and encouragement. Viewing this thread has changed how I would have delt with this situation.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Dan: I'm glad the other guy is talking to you and that Diva is doing as well as can be expected. Give her the pain meds as much as she needs them this weekend to help her relax and sleep through it for now. I'm a firm believer in pain meds for dogs (and me...teehee). Give her my love. Keep up the good fight. Someone needs to make sure that dog doesn't hurt another one. Good luk. WE all love animals here and hate it when one of our own is hurt.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you. My love of dogs also feels compassion. As I stated, I don't want his dog to be put down if she was in a situation she didn't belong. She may be the best house dog ever, she just needs to know her limits. It's his liability and if he is willing to deal with it (as in pay my vet bills) then it shows he is willing to deal with that liability.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Dan, I think you handled the e-mail interaction perfectly. Everything was worded very polite, professional, and truthfully. I couldn't have worded that e-mail better myself.

Give Diva a big (but gentle!) hug from me and my crew. I hope the poor darlin' feels better soon! An extra treat here and there won't hurt either.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lolas_Dad said:


> Being that your dog is 35 pounds or less the dog should be on the side for smaller dogs if the dog park that you went to has one. If it does not then you should advocate that they have a side for smaller dogs.


Sounds like you are assuming quite a bit here.. do you know the rules at the OP's Park? At our park, the small dog area is for 20 lbs or less.. takig a 35 pounder in there would be a violation.


----------



## DoggieMomma (Feb 15, 2009)

I really hate that it was a pit bull, not that I dont hate that it happened at all, but irresponsible pet owners like this guy are why pit bulls have such a bad name


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

This is a quote from my dog parks rules

Two sections will be open the majority of the time with one area designated for Active dogs and another for Passive dogs.

The small dogs are in the passive areas but I've even seen some larger older slow moving dogs in that area as well.



I too am upset this happened from a pitbull. Everyone who backs this breed is basically saying it needs to be treated like a loaded gun. Being in my situation it is hard to undertand why dogs like this are allowed in these parks if the risk is so high. One witness contacted me to see how Diva is doing. His intrepretation of the story is much much more graphic and showing this dog as a savage beast, also stating that I did much more than the owner to stop the fight. He informed me that he contacted the dog park to propose banning pitbulls. Sorry pitbull owners, but if the dog carries that type of risk and the public reacts in this way I cannot help but let the majority speak. I will not be sharing his testament yet because I am keeping evidence confidential if this goes legal.

Professionals have advised me as to what steps I could take....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I think you missed something.

DA pit bulls need to be treated like loaded guns. The majority of pit bulls aren't like that. Its up to the owner to be competant enough to read their dogs well enough to know what level is safe. It is RECOMMENDED that all pits be treated like loaded guns *because of the political climate concerning them. The breed is at serious risk of being utterly destroyed simply because of a few fools. therefore...in this political climate...BETTER YOUR DOG BE KEPT CONTAINED JUST IN CASE than every pit bull owner ending up sorry.*

The dog who attacked your dog is DA. its not a regular thing. not every pit bull is DA. not by a long shot. 

www.nationalcanineresearchcouncil.com


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i, personally, do not think that any particular breed should be banned from the parks....they need to get something in place to enforce rules and such and ANY dog that shows aggressive tendencies and is not in control of the owner should be barred from coming in until the owner can prove otherwise....and this would have, to an extent, barred me from going there as i have a young one that, until recently, showed aggression towards anything other than a Border Collie....he never attacked but would, in typical Border fashion, drive them away....he is much better as i have been working w/ him and he has _always_ been well under voice control, stopping his drive and leaving the dogs alone b/c mom said so.....

i think they should put it strictly on a dog to dog basis....i have had my dogs attacked by more hunting breeds than any other breed of dog and that includes the Pit....i have, also, had my GD charged by many hunting breeds (funny, that is the grouping that Titch hates most)....


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Don152 said:


> Sounds like you are assuming quite a bit here.. do you know the rules at the OP's Park? At our park, the small dog area is for 20 lbs or less.. takig a 35 pounder in there would be a violation.


If you read the entire statement you would have also noticed that I said smaller side if it had one. If it did not have a weight limit size then the OP should advocate for one. The 35 pound weight limit was a generalization and used as an example. Your weights may vary.

By the way I did read the rules and it did not say anything about a weight size difference. It also did not indicate separate sides for different weights. It also did not indicate anything about the dog required to be neutered or spayed.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Dan Lee said:


> Professionals have advised me as to what steps I could take....


Good! I'm glad to hear you're being professionally advised on this & I certainly hope you will be comped for the vet bill as you SHOULD be! And I hope offending dog (equating to irresponsible handler) is banned, as he SHOULD be!

I do understand your feelings that all pits should be banned from dog parks, but realistically, ANY dog can be DA & there would be no dog parks if all breeds were banned - which is why I choose not to visit dps.
As far as I'm concerned, no matter how much control one THINKS they have of their dog, things like this happen in a MOMENT - & 1 moment can do faaar too much damage!


----------



## Tessier9999 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you don't have a break stick, choking is another tool.

Diva is beautiful, I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks again guys, Diva is acting pretty good given her circumstances. 

It was not I that suggested pitbulls be banned, but a response from one who was around the scene. I agree it is a few bad apples that are spoiling the bunch, it was just my dog that got one of those apples. I think you can see in my attitude not once have I said I want his dog put down or I want to sue his pants off. Things are completely civil at this point. Again I have learned a lot and have appreciated all your private messages of concern. I will keep this thread updated until this situation is resolved in hopes that no one else will have to deal with this misery and if they do what to expect.

Well in all fairness to this situation and those monitoring it, the owner of the pit bull contacted me again regarding my email.

He actually called and said he will follow up with an email but said he didn't know how to express emotion over email. The pictures made the situation that much more real to him. He wants to make good on his end. Although this will be a huge financial strain on him (as it was to me) he wants to come good what we feel is owed. I will have an email from him with a solution. I have not been advised to put any $ figure on this and told him that is where I stand at this point. I reitterated that I wanted his companion to stay with him if he can socially take responsibility and promise it will not go near strange dogs. He has told me the dog has successfully played with 2 other dogs since the event with no problems.


He genuinely asked that I accept an apology and not hold him to anything higher than vet bills. I know my Diva and I know she will bounce back from this. I also know that there is legal obligations as well as what some people call "pain and suffering." I am not interested in the latter, I am only interested in his social obligation to repair my dog. We are working on a solution that he can afford given his situation with being a student and I am hoping for the best that we can do this out of court.

This is the attitude I like to hear. We are on a road to progress.


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

kick @ss!

glad to hear he's going to be responsible! yay diva!!

as to the "going to put a huge strain on him"...

if he didn't want a huge financial strain, he should have never got a dog, much less a pit. imo, i it were me, i'd ignore that part.

now as to the "more than the vet bills", i'm not sure about az, but i don't think here in ca, that you can get more than the vet bills. we sure as heck can't get pain and suffering for a dog (afaik).

should he be responible for the entire bill? frankly, no. but i would sure as heck like to see him pay for at least 3/4 to 2/3 of the bill.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

too bad the gentleman in a previous post hadn't been so lucky when his GSD was killed and his hand mangled.....nice to see that there are actually some decent people out there, yet.....

(actually chul, wasn't that a relative of yours?...how's he doing?)


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

In no way was I saying I wanted more than vet bills, he just asked if I would be willing to sign off any responsibility after we settled on on his agreement. I respect this, in this lawsuit happy world this guy could do what he thought was enough, then a month later I could be the type of guy to go back for more and drag it out(I'm not that type of guy). 

I'm really stoked that he is working with me the way things are coming together. The ball is in his court and I have expressed I am willing to hear his offer to assist and even work with him on a reasonable timeframe to come up with the funds. Of course I would rather get one lump sum and not drag this out, I would rather put this behind me and he can repay his brother/girlfriend/student loan/friend/cash title loan/cash advance/etc if he does not have immediate funds, but I am reasonable and am just happy that we are looking at this situation in the same light. 

Not once have I personally said what I feel I am owed, I have listened to what others say I deserve and that is anywhere from nothing to all associated vet bills. I'm 100% certain we will settle somewhere between those two numbers and that's all I know


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Dan Lee said:


> I too am upset this happened from a pitbull. Everyone who backs this breed is basically saying it needs to be treated like a loaded gun. Being in my situation it is hard to undertand why dogs like this are allowed in these parks if the risk is so high. One witness contacted me to see how Diva is doing. His intrepretation of the story is much much more graphic and showing this dog as a savage beast, also stating that I did much more than the owner to stop the fight. He informed me that he contacted the dog park to propose banning pitbulls. Sorry pitbull owners, but if the dog carries that type of risk and the public reacts in this way I cannot help but let the majority speak.


You know, in some areas the problem dog doing this are Shar Pei and everyone in that area are against Shar Pei. But if you were in that area you wouldn't be against, you would know it was just a foolish owner. Because you own THAT breed and know what yours is like. But I have heard people rip up Shar Pei because they knew one that bit their friends dog etc etc. 
Just something to think about as a dog owner owning a breed that was once originally bred for fighting.
I'm not against Shar Pei ( I own two, and love them A LOT, and they are friendly as EVER!).
Again, it is just irresponsible owners that ruin a breeds image.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, I am very aware of the reputation that a shar-pei can carry at times. I began socializing Diva with several other dogs and people at a very young age. After I got her I heard even more stories, even to the point that a shar-pei was so protective of the wife of a married couple that he/she would growl and show teeth to the husband when he walked in the door from work. The ultimately had to put down the agressive dog down.

It was stories like that that really made me work to make sure Diva was going to be the dog I wanted her to be. The end result really is a great dog. I even have friends that have told me how jealous they are of how well behaved my dog is. The agressive behavior was something I never have dealt with, if anything it's total opposite, she really is everyone's friend.


And in other news, Diva's face is healing up nicely. She will have all of her staples removed by next Friday. I still have not socialized her with other dogs but she did good at the Vet and has gone on a few short walks. She's acting like her old self, happy as usual.


----------



## Lounrox (Dec 23, 2008)

First off Diva is beautiful and I mean BEAUTIFUL! I love SP I had one and he was huge all black and a real sweetie and now my puppy is part SP. 
2nd off poor thing I really hope you follow through with this not only is another dog at risk but also a person could be, I know I owuld jump in to save my girls right or wrong I know I would.
I love pits and think they are great but this one should not have been at a dog park and your poor baby is suffering for this..
I have to say though when I was working in the Dr.'s office I worked at I seen my share of dog attacks and I will say at least 90 percent of them happened because a person was trying to save their dog from another dog, so I would take care of this so NO-ONE else gets hurt dog or owner.... 
Again she is beatiful and I hope all the best for the 2 of you and even the other poor dog that is in this.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Just another thought from a different perspective, I have never seen a shar-pei in person, except on TV dog show competition. I think this is a much rare breed, and draws much attention where ever you go. So when you bring her to the dogy park you must know you will be drawing much attention. May be you like the attention and enjoy showing your dog, but as you see there can be consequences. Unless you cannot help your self I would take her to more private setting, excercise is excercise you do not have to have a whole army of strange dogs and goofy owners to have a good day with your dog! JMO


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Once a dog has been attacked like this by another dog, they will often tend to be defensive or fear-aggressive towards unknown dogs that approach them for the rest of their life. I hope you take that into account next time you take her to the dog park, just for Diva's own protection.

It's horrible that this happened to you, I'm glad to hear she is recovering well! To be honest, I just read about sighthound violence towards small dogs in dog parks, that has made me quite frankly afraid to ever go to another one. =/


----------



## Thaelon-Collies (Feb 19, 2009)

That is awful! Poor diva!

Good that things are working out between both of you and that Diva is on the road to recovery. 

I don't condem pitbulls and i DON'T believe the breed should be banished either. I have seen a mean rottweiller (sp?) and then again have seen a big baby in your face full of kisses rottweiller. So i believe that maybe it's the way their raised, genetics...etc. 

I think what might have put the pitbull in a instant attack mode and this is only my opinion but maybe he/she seen you pick your diva up and put her back down. It's like a anxious pack of dogs and something new was just introduced... 

My family all own cottages on the same acrage and we stay each weekend all together there, out of us all there is a pack full of dogs each weekend... toy yorkies (3), 1 teckel, 2 shih-tzus, 1 big saint bernard, 1 shepered mix, and 1 pit-bull. 

ALL get along as best of buds except when the pit bull joins the mix. The first time the pit-bull came to the cottage she saw a small shih-tzu down the long driveway, as the care pulled in to a slight right to park she dove out the window scratching the owners son to blood flew down the driveway and PINNED the shih-tzu to the ground. The shih-tzu didn't move a muscle and frooze in fear. 

When the pitbull is there we lock up all the rest and take turns. It's a shame, but the pitbull was raised 5 months of her life in a very abusive home and then was placed with my aunt, uncle and their three boys 14, 19, 22.

I would never go to a dog park, and sharing your story just prooves to me why i made that dicision. 

Maybe you can find a local group gathering, smaller... maybe 5-10 dogs and owners who are more responsible and you can get to know better.

Sending you many prayers and poisitive thoughts for your diva, 
Take care
Natacha


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so happy your dog is okay after the ordeal.

However, I do think you picking up the dog played a role in this. I'm not saying the other dog should get off scotch free - not at all! I just know from experience with my dogs when I pick up one and the other is in a frame of mind (which the pit would be if it was his SECOND fight). They see this new dog as taking their high place in the pack. When you put her down the dog saw that as his opportunity to lower her rank. (I'm not an expert at all.. I'm only saying this from what I know about my dogs and their reactions).

Having said that it still isn't right that the your baby was hurt and that you have to pay the vet costs. And hope that you are able to recoup at least most of the costs!!!

I'm so glad I live in a rural area and don't need (and there isn't any around here) a dog park. Your poor girl I hope she is okay, the pictures look horrible. 

I would send the pictures to yourself in an email. That way you have documentation on when they were took. Or have your vet sign the back of them (print them up) and have them keep them in her file. That way if you do want to persue this you have documented pictures.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Diva is gorgeous, and I'm so glad that she's recovering nicely, and hope that the psychological trauma has no lasting, negative effects. I'm not a fan of dog parks, for exactly what happened to Diva. I rarely fault the dog, for it's more often than not the owner who is responsible. Regardless, there are risks when taking one's dog to an off leash dog park. I choose to avoid those risks for my dogs. 

It's great that the Pit Bull's owner is willing to pay vet bills; he should. His dog attacked yours. Even though the City's sign states no liability, that doesn't mean you can't go after the owner of the offending dog. In court, dogs are viewed as property with a certain monetary value, so you may not be entitled to compensation for pain and suffering, but, there may be punative damages - well, I guess you said you have someone advising you. That's good. When people are held accountable, they're more apt to learn the lesson. Hopefully, this dog will not continue to frequent the dog parks.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I've always always heard never to pick a dog up when they're fighting. Not only does it not help stop the fight, but you put yourself in a big risk to get hurt too.


----------



## Dan Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

BobSD said:


> Just another thought from a different perspective, I have never seen a shar-pei in person, except on TV dog show competition. I think this is a much rare breed, and draws much attention where ever you go. So when you bring her to the dogy park you must know you will be drawing much attention. May be you like the attention and enjoy showing your dog, but as you see there can be consequences. Unless you cannot help your self I would take her to more private setting, excercise is excercise you do not have to have a whole army of strange dogs and goofy owners to have a good day with your dog! JMO



BobSD- It is not that I cannot help myself and I need attention. We have been going to this dog park for 3 years and I have not had issues. There have been other shar-pei dogs at this park as well we see regularly. We have probably been there close to 100 times. I live in a city with a leash law like most, therefore I have three options when my dog wants to run around 1) she runs on the leash meaning I run as well 2) we go 20 miles out of town into the desert 3) we go to the dog park, an area designated for dogs to run, play, socialize and excersize.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

BobSD, just like Dan said above, i go to the dog park and such _not_ to get attention and "show off" (as you put it) but so that my dogs can get out and stretch.....i have almost no yard and they can't get the exercise they need anywhere else _but_ at the dog parks.....i don't really socialize w/ anyone, i am there to play w/ my dogs and take my dogs as far from the "crowd" as possible so that there is no reason for altercations......however, some people seem to think that it's ok for their dog(s) to take my dogs' balls (my dogs don't have issues w/ it, _I_ do) or to send their dogs over to "play" w/ mine that have no desire to play/socialize w/ other dogs....

needless to say, i have had my dogs attacked numerous times for simply walking across the field.....dog aggressive dogs _DO NOT_ belong in a dog park.....period


----------

